# Greenup reports?



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Haven't seen a Greenup report in a while, gonna try to get there later in the week, anyone got a report?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

ive not been in a 1 1/2 weeks but if there not spawning the bite should be real good the river is looking good today still stained but not brown like last week . the last day i went i had 7 big female walleye in my limit so that tells me the walleye is getting ready for the spawn since the spawn first then the sauger


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Think I'll come up Sunday and fish for some Whites. Should be good at 22-23 ft.


----------



## fishsqueezer (Mar 26, 2013)

At greenup today for the first time in many years. The water was over the sidewalk and reported at 26.25. What's the best water level to fish sauger?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can catch them right now downriver a little or on th Ky side behind the lockwall


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry about taking so long dave been having computer trouble in the last couple weeks but problem solved got a new one. I caught them down a little past the end off long lockwall. where I fish the bottom goes from sand too rock. I like the ky side when the water is 21ft to 30ft.seems like I catch more when the water is up.im going to take the boat down sat. morning just wish I could fish the ky shore from the boat


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

IM gonna try to get some skipjack next week. Would tha tbe a good idea hate to waste a trip.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> sorry about taking so long dave been having computer trouble in the last couple weeks but problem solved got a new one. I caught them down a little past the end off long lockwall. where I fish the bottom goes from sand too rock. I like the ky side when the water is 21ft to 30ft.seems like I catch more when the water is up.im going to take the boat down sat. morning just wish I could fish the ky shore from the boat


 Sauger or Bass????????


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Cw606 said:


> IM gonna try to get some skipjack next week. Would tha tbe a good idea hate to waste a trip.


 It's always hit or miss this time of year. Depends on if Shiners are running, water depth, coming back up to 28 ft., word of mouth and I haven't heard of any being caught. That doesn't mean they aren't there. Put some more info in your profile, like your location. If you come from very far, people can see where you live and maybe give you easier directions to your destination, bait shops along the way. People can be very accomadating.


----------

